# Fish beaten up, now floating upside down at surface.



## EHryan (Dec 10, 2005)

I haven't had many fights over the years but this one was a bad one. I also haven't seen one float upside down at the surface, as if it has swim bladder disease, after a bad fight. This makes me concerned.

The fish that got beaten up was a male Hongi. I was about a week away from removing him from the tank. It is about two years old.

More than half of his tail fin is gone and as for his pec fins, one is about 50% gone, the other about 80% gone.

I have seen fish with bad fin damage still be able to hold themselves(somewhat)upright. This fish however is at the surface upside down and REALLY has to work to move down. It's constantly upside down unless it is trying it's best to swim downward.

Is this common with fish that have had bad fin damage or is it possible that the fish has internal damage? The quality of life isn't the best in this condition. I would like to make a decision to euthanize soon. But if you think it could just be from the bad fin damage then I will let it heal and see what happens.

Thanks! (fish has been moved to a 10 gallon.)


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Leave him in the 10g with the lights off for 8-12 hours and see if he rights himself, otherwise I'd likely euthanize the fish.


----------

